# Can you help ID this piranha?



## CStarr59 (Apr 15, 2006)

Can someone please help with Identifing this fish, I am guessing he is a black Rhom? It is very agressive towards anything in the tank and it will kill it. It is 4 1/2" in length and has reddish eyes and a slight yellowish color at times aroung the gill area. The tail is black and it has black highlights.
I know the pictures are not good, but please give me your opinion......Thank You!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Need clearer pics. Could be several serra species. Most likley S rhombeus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly a clear photo would help. This is the best that I could "fix" it. The other lateral profile was not good enough to see any unique features.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

From the bad pics my first guess is rhom. Will give better guess with better picture.


----------



## CStarr59 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for trying, I know the pictures are bad......sorry about that. I will get clearer pictures in 2 days when this specimen goes into a better tank. It is in a holding tank currently while it's tank is being created. All I know about it is, it's extreamly agressive and mean. It will kill anything within it's reach, and it goes after me when I feed it. I drop fresh shrimp from the top of the tank and it goes crazy splashing the water and then smacking the front of the tank after it eats. This fish has an attitude. I feed it twice a day and it isn't shy at all about anything. It's something im going to have to deal with as I bought him on a whim and didn't really plan on him. I just felt sorry for him in the LFS 20 gal tank. But he is turning out to be something special and unique, so I will fix him a really nice home.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

it almost looks like a black diamond rhom


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

blazednosferatu said:


> it almost looks like a black diamond rhom


i'm on board with that


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

looks like a rhom


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

to me it looks like a gold or black diamond piranha. nice fish regarless..


----------

